
Let's Talk Locks - gone35
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/go-locks/
======
bradknowles
TLDR; it’s about software locks, using locks in Go as the exemplar.

Don’t go to this link thinking it’s about the latest advances in lockpicking,
or setting new world records for the youngest person to ever apply the bump
key technique, etc....

